# Another stove poll: ceramic top vs. solid element or coil



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Well, in my previous poll, you all convinced me to get a gas stove. BUT, as it turns out, that is not possible because there is not a gas line to the kitchen.

So, since we have to go with electric, my dh wants a ceramic top stove. On my previous poll, some of you didn't like the ceramic top.

So, I'd like you to take this poll and give me more input, if you would, please, since we are limited to electric. Thanks!!


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

we have a smooth-top range. i don't know if it's ceramic though.
it's awesome. i love not having to deal with drip pans.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I have the coils with the drip pans, which I hated until I discovered (through this site!) about boiling the drip pans and rings in a pot with baking soda. Since the dirt just fell off, I like them again!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i voted for ceramic, but to tell you the truth i'm not sure if that's what we have or not. it's a smooth top and i really like it compared to our old coils. between my dh and me we must've melted 3 or 4 plastic bags on those things, but the worst was when we melted a tupperware lid on the burner where the vent was for the oven below. the plastic melted down the vent pipe and try as i did i never could get it out or get it to burn off. no worries about that with the flat top. i'm very happy with it, but i've never used gas. i don't find it very hard to keep clean, but i'm not an expert or anything...

good luck making your decision. i'm sure you'll be happy to have something new whichever way you go.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

We have ceramic- we love the smooth top, it makes the whole kitchen look neater and gives us more useful work space, but it takes much longer for water to boil than on any other stove I've ever used- maybe they take longer to reach and maintain their highest temperature, or maybe they don't get as hot? I don't know- but a factor to consider.


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

I love my ceramic top stove. It boils water FASTER than any other stove I've used. Maybe the brand of stove makes a difference. It is so easy to clean and always looks great. A razor blade takes off anything you might accidentally burn on it that you can't get off with the cleaner. I also like that I can just slide stuff off the burner without it tipping the pan.

One tip I was give when I bought it was to be sure that the actual stove top is made by "Ceran." Evidentally it is the best.

I love mine, and will never go back.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

The house we bought here has a Ceran top stovetop. I wish I had gas, but I do like it better than the coil electric stoves. It does seem to take forever to boil water though!

I used to let my other electric burners get way too dirty but I keep this one pretty clean and it looks a lot sleeker. HTH!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

If I had it to do all over again, I would have gotten a gas stove. Dh's friend offered to run a natural gas line from the basement to the kitchen, but I was stuck on the idea of a ceramic top.

IF you don't use cast iron to cook, I suggest the ceramic top. It's really great, but there's no way you can use cast iron on it.








LOL Cookware is a whole 'nother discussion!


----------



## AutumnMoonfire (Dec 29, 2001)

You can get a propane rig! Same gas stove but it runs on propane, they will install the gas line and the tank for you.

If I had to get an electric again I would get solid element!


----------



## ssurell (Oct 22, 2013)

Old thread that I discovered because I just hooked up an old Jenn-Air solid element stove-top, and it's awesome!
I've always been about gas stoves, hated electric coils and electric smooth top stoves. But these solid elements have a thermostat button in the middle of the burner that contacts the pan and conducts the heat to the pan very efficiently (depending on pan bottom surface contact). They initially heat at full power until the thermostat kicks in to regulate, and you don't loose all the heat around the sides of the pan like with a gas flame. I believe they actually heat my porcelain/cast iron saute pan faster than the LP gas stove I'm used to.

Funny thing that I just now have discovered this type of stove now that they don't make them anymore. I guess they still have a large following in Europe where they are more appreciated.

The stove top is a Jenn-Air CCS446


----------

